# How does one train or exercise?



## Superperson (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi again!

So I wanted to ask advice on my exercise regime and also wanted to know what do you guys/gals do at home.
For me I do it 4 days a week at my home and I do class two days a week. I do not train or exercise at home on the days I go to class given im already training there. First question, is that the best way to do it? I thought training on the same day I go to class would be overkill and not be beneficial given I know you can harm yourself by doing TO much.
Moving on,
During my exercising I first start by stretching.
I live on the fourth floor of a apartment so to start my exercising I run up and down the four flights of stairs four times or until my legs refuse to keep going. (thats about four times for me haha)
Then I come back into the home and do 15 push ups and 15 curl ups. 
Then I do jumping jacks and another 10 curl ups doing a different technique. After that I spread out my legs and lower my body down and hold that position for 10 seconds. I do squats 10.
After all of thoes I then practice my kicks and forms for both Hapkido and Teakwondo. After practicing those for a while I then do ten more push ups and then cool down with my stretching.

So thats my routine. What do you guys think? How do you do ti at home?


----------



## jobo (Jul 8, 2018)

Superperson said:


> Hi again!
> 
> So I wanted to ask advice on my exercise regime and also wanted to know what do you guys/gals do at home.
> For me I do it 4 days a week at my home and I do class two days a week. I do not train or exercise at home on the days I go to class given im already training there. First question, is that the best way to do it? I thought training on the same day I go to class would be overkill and not be beneficial given I know you can harm yourself by doing TO much.
> ...


You need some sort of multiply er,  ether do as many of an excErcise in say 5 mins, Or take your max reps, say 15 press ups, and do 15 x 5_ in as short at time as pissible, then 15 x7 etc, then 20x5 etal,


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

Superperson said:


> Hi again!
> 
> So I wanted to ask advice on my exercise regime and also wanted to know what do you guys/gals do at home.
> For me I do it 4 days a week at my home and I do class two days a week. I do not train or exercise at home on the days I go to class given im already training there. First question, is that the best way to do it? I thought training on the same day I go to class would be overkill and not be beneficial given I know you can harm yourself by doing TO much.
> ...


If it works for you then great. Everyone's different my workout may not be right for you and yours may not be right for me everyone's different just do what your body can do


----------



## Buka (Jul 8, 2018)

Superperson said:


> Hi again!
> 
> So I wanted to ask advice on my exercise regime and also wanted to know what do you guys/gals do at home.
> For me I do it 4 days a week at my home and I do class two days a week. I do not train or exercise at home on the days I go to class given im already training there. First question, is that the best way to do it? I thought training on the same day I go to class would be overkill and not be beneficial given I know you can harm yourself by doing TO much.
> ...



I have some suggestions/feedback, all good, but I'm off to work. I'll be back.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 8, 2018)

Superperson said:


> How do you do it at home?


I train 5 day weekly with 3 days in cardio and 2 days in weight.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 8, 2018)

If you are training two days a week. I wouldn't start worrying about overkill just yet.

It depends how much you want to achieve vs how much grind you are willing to put up with to get there.

People will constantly advise you to be mediocre. But you don't have to be if you don't want to


----------



## Superperson (Jul 8, 2018)

drop bear said:


> If you are training two days a week. I wouldn't start worrying about overkill just yet.
> 
> It depends how much you want to achieve vs how much grind you are willing to put up with to get there.
> 
> People will constantly advise you to be mediocre. But you don't have to be if you don't want to



I'm going to my class and training with my teacher two times a week but I'm working out and training at home 4 days outside of that with one day of rest. 
My times are...
Mon - rest
Tues - MA class
Wed - Workout/training at home
Thur - MA class
Fri - Workout/training at home
Sat - Workout/training at home
Sun - Workout/training at home
With each training taking around 40 -45 minutes. 


That is why given I'm a newbie at all of this I wanted to ask if I'm doing a good amount given my lack of physical fitness knowledge. As a note I'm a 5'6 female weighing 145 ish pounds. I'm not fit but not terrible out of shape. Hoping my workout is a good start for me! After I definitely feel the workout.


----------



## Superperson (Jul 8, 2018)

jobo said:


> You need some sort of multiply er,  ether do as many of an excErcise in say 5 mins, Or take your max reps, say 15 press ups, and do 15 x 5_ in as short at time as pissible, then 15 x7 etc, then 20x5 etal,



I will defiantly work toward that! I think my arms would fall off if I tried that now haha.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 8, 2018)

If you can train both technique and strength at the same time, you can kill 2 birds with 1 stone. The "belt cracking" is one of such training that can give you both benefits.


----------



## jobo (Jul 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you can train both technique and strength at the same time, you can kill 2 birds with 1 stone. The "belt cracking" is one of such training that can give you both benefits.


Haha, that's  The daftest one yet


----------



## drop bear (Jul 8, 2018)

Superperson said:


> I'm going to my class and training with my teacher two times a week but I'm working out and training at home 4 days outside of that with one day of rest.
> My times are...
> Mon - rest
> Tues - MA class
> ...



What are you trying to accomplish?

Otherwise have you considered training some sort of acrobatics?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 8, 2018)

drop bear said:


> What are you trying to accomplish?


Agree! To have a clear goal is important.

Do you want be able to use your

- side kick to knock down everybody on this planet?
- hook punch to knock down everybody on this planet?
- hip throw to take down everybody on this planet?
- single leg to take down everybody on this planet?
- ...

You should set up your goal, design a path, and go for it.


----------



## Superperson (Jul 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Agree! To have a clear goal is important.
> 
> Do you want be able to use your
> 
> ...



Hmm good question, at this time I would say my goal is to get my body into shape and build some muscle in my arms and legs. Otherwise I have been working on my kicks to try and get my legs to hurt less when i do them (Tendon running the back tends to get sore) and to help with my stamina and kicking posture and form.


----------



## Superperson (Jul 8, 2018)

drop bear said:


> What are you trying to accomplish?
> 
> Otherwise have you considered training some sort of acrobatics?


See post above as to what I'm trying to accomplish.
But,,hmm never considered acrobatics that would be interesting.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 8, 2018)

Superperson said:


> See post above as to what I'm trying to accomplish.
> But,,hmm never considered acrobatics that would be interesting.


----------



## pdg (Jul 9, 2018)

The only thing that you're doing now that I'd say to change straight away is:



Superperson said:


> During my exercising I first start by stretching



Don't stretch cold...

Move around a bit, do some twisting, start gentle - but full stretches should be part of your cool down, not your warm-up.


----------



## Superperson (Jul 9, 2018)

pdg said:


> The only thing that you're doing now that I'd say to change straight away is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I never knew that! Ok thank you for that advice. I always thought it was good to stretch before and after a workout but I guess I was slightly wrong on that haha.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 9, 2018)

Superperson said:


> Oh I never knew that! Ok thank you for that advice. I always thought it was good to stretch before and after a workout but I guess I was slightly wrong on that haha.


Depends on the type of stretching, but I’ll get to that in a bit.  Regardless of what type of stretching you’re doing, you should be sweating before you stretch.  Sweating means your body is warm.

In most cases, the best way to stretch before getting into your actual workout is dynamic stretching - think hip swings, sumo squats, etc.  There’s tons of stuff online.  After your actual workout is done, it’s best to do static stretching.  Think holding a position for 20 seconds or so.

If there’s one strength exercise I’m going to do, it’s Turkish Getups.  They strengthen everything, are highly functional, and they help with mobility.  You don’t need a lot of weight, but you do need some to get a good workout.  Kettlebells are best for it.  I bought an adjustable kettlebell at Dick’s Sporting Goods, and it’s perfect for me.

Kettlebell:
Fitness Gear Adjustable Kettlebell | DICK'S Sporting Goods
$50 isn’t cheap, but it isn’t outrageous either.  Do getups with it a few times and you’ll know it was easily worth the money.  

Turkish Getups:


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jul 9, 2018)

Superperson said:


> Hmm good question, at this time I would say my goal is to get my body into shape and build some muscle in my arms and legs. Otherwise I have been working on my kicks to try and get my legs to hurt less when i do them (Tendon running the back tends to get sore) and to help with my stamina and kicking posture and form.



Agreed with the others. Warm up 1st then stretch.
Take the time to do a good stretch routine. Stretching should not hurt so don’t push too hard to pain. Ease into and methodically progress over time.
If your tendons are sore then you need to start strengthening them though simple bodyweight exercises.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 9, 2018)

pdg said:


> Don't stretch cold...


I used to stretch in the hot bath tub. It works for me great. Today, I like to stretch after my 3 miles running. I find door frame stretching works pretty good too. You put one foot on one side of the door frame. Lean your back against the other side of the door frame. Use both hands to pull the door frame until your groin area also touch the door frame. Your standing leg, stretching leg both all touch on the door frame as a straight line.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 9, 2018)

Superperson said:


> at this time I would say my goal is to get my body into shape and build some muscle in my arms and legs.


Your goal may not be aggressive enough.

What you are doing today is not important. The important is will you still do this when you are 80 years old? In other words, is your goal strong enough to push you for the next 50 years?

If you want to marry the most beautiful girl on earth, you will work much harder than just to marry the girl next door.


----------



## pdg (Jul 9, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you want to marry the most beautiful girl on earth, you will work much harder than just to marry the girl next door.



Depends who you live next door to really...


----------



## drop bear (Jul 9, 2018)

An actual goal might help. Mud runs or competitions or whatever.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jul 9, 2018)

Mud runs are fun!!! Schedule something fun to do with your friends. Hiking, running, etc...


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 9, 2018)

drop bear said:


> An actual goal might help.


Some goals can be fun to reach it.

- Hold 2 walnuts in your hand and try to crack it open (grip strength).
- Use jump kick to hit a target 8 feet from the ground (leg flexibility).
- Side kick a vertical standing concrete block on a table and break it before it flies away (kicking power).
- Break 2 concrete blocks with no space in between by hand (striking power).
- Crack a Karate belt until one day it break (arm strength).
- Squeeze open a small watermelon between your arm (head lock strength).
- Take 7 guys down by your single leg one after another (take down skill).
- ...

After you have achieved your goal. you will spend the rest of your lifetime to maintain it (if you don't want to lose it). You will keep your MA training until you are 80 years old.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 9, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you want to marry the most beautiful girl on earth, you will work much harder than just to marry the girl next door.



What if your next door neighbor IS the most beautiful woman in the world?  Do you work even harder?

But it’s of no consequence, as the most beautiful woman in the world is already married.  And I didn’t have to try to impress her to marry me.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 9, 2018)

Superperson said:


> Hi again!
> 
> So I wanted to ask advice on my exercise regime and also wanted to know what do you guys/gals do at home.
> For me I do it 4 days a week at my home and I do class two days a week. I do not train or exercise at home on the days I go to class given im already training there. First question, is that the best way to do it? I thought training on the same day I go to class would be overkill and not be beneficial given I know you can harm yourself by doing TO much.
> ...



G'day!

Yeah some great advice already. I generally don't train on the nights I have MA training, unless it's some light mobility/flexibility work in the morning.

When I was in my old style I've left, I trained there twice a week, weight trained three times a week, and tried to get in another karate session of just stuff I really wanted to work on. Nowadays it's sort of similar anyway hehe.

But yeah it has to suit you and your aims. I will say that be wary of burning out symptoms, and really tune into yourself as to your fatigue levels and injuries etc. It's great to train hard but not at the expense of your health and generally how you feel every single day.

But great stuff, really cool routine! If you're looking to gain more muscle, weight training is the most direct way (along with proper nutrition). Specifically I'm a big fan of HST (Hypertrophy Specific Training) and have followed it for years.

And agree with doing more dynamic stretching before training and static stretching afterwards, have always done that and it makes sense too.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 9, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> What if your next door neighbor IS the most beautiful woman in the world?  Do you work even harder?
> 
> But it’s of no consequence, as the most beautiful woman in the world is already married.  And I didn’t have to try to impress her to marry me.


And naawwwwwwww.....


----------



## Superperson (Jul 9, 2018)

I appreciate everyone help! I asked this question because I know I'm so new to MA and to exercising in general. I wanted to have a clear idea of what is good practice and not and what I should generally be doing when exercising / training. I didn't want to invest a into a training method or exercise regime and be wasting my time or causing damage to me.


----------



## Superperson (Jul 9, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Your goal may not be aggressive enough.
> 
> What you are doing today is not important. The important is will you still do this when you are 80 years old? In other words, is your goal strong enough to push you for the next 50 years?
> 
> If you want to marry the most beautiful girl on earth, you will work much harder than just to marry the girl next door.



Hmmm..Well My goal is hopefully a life long one! I truly love the feeling of exercising and I think its a great goal to get into shape. Honestly my goal starting this was a way to give a outlet to my anxiety and stress. Now that i've started it I find it has been helping me feel better and I defiantly feel like I could enjoy doing this for the foreseeable future. My goal is to be the very best I can be at my MA. I want to say that in my lifetime I gave it my all and tired my hardiest to reach the top. I think that even when im older and say a black belt I would still enjoy training and trying to reach higher or even maintain my level I was at. I can see my enjoying teaching way later down the line possible.
I hope thats what you mean by goal.


----------



## Superperson (Jul 9, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> G'day!
> 
> Yeah some great advice already. I generally don't train on the nights I have MA training, unless it's some light mobility/flexibility work in the morning.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the solid advice! I'll look into your suggestions


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 10, 2018)

Superperson said:


> My goal is hopefully a life long one!.


To design a life long training program that can cover all different areas is not easy. You need to include:

- strength,
- endurance,
- balance,
- flexibility,
- skill,
- ...

You may have to constantly modify it until it's perfect.


----------



## jobo (Jul 10, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> To design a life long training program that can cover all different areas is not easy. You need to include:
> 
> - strength,
> - endurance,
> ...


That's not difficult one a day and two days rest !


----------



## Superperson (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you all for the advice! I just got a weighted jump rope so now I do 50 of those as a warm up prior to stretching.  It helps allot. I'm hoping I'll get my endurance up and be able to increase the number I can do to 100!


----------

